# Rigid Singlespeeds



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

The less moving bits the better -- Who's on a rigid SS? Show us what you have!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

June 2018. 6hr XC race. The main reason I now race a Giant Anthem...


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Getting back at it after a winter of getting soft. Moab Rocks Stage Race, Trans-Sylvania Epic Stage Race, Breck Epic Stage Race, and a bunch of other shenanigans on the menu for 2022. I really missed this bike.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

AC Log Lady, one of two. This one is geared for trail riding. 


Surly Lowside, 26x3, my favorite


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Redline Monocog 29er...I ride it occasionally, generally sticking to less chunky trails to save my bad elbows. Extremely fast on flat to slightly uphill twisty trails.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

Vassago Optimus Ti. I've changed a few things since this pre-initial ride pic was taken (tires, went to clipless pedals, grips, seat post clamp, etc). It's also much dirtier now. Very fun bike.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

GoldenPromise said:


> View attachment 1975950
> 
> 
> Vassago Optimus Ti. I've changed a few things since this pre-initial ride pic was taken (tires, went to clipless pedals, grips, seat post clamp, etc). It's also much dirtier now. Very fun bike.


Isn't it a criminal offense to paint a ti bike? j/k...looks really nice (and fast)


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

Not criminal in my world. Might be in others. I figure worst case, some Red Devil and some bead blasting and I'm back to new. Until then, imma enjoy some Illusion Purple.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Stanton Sherpa. Not the best rigid picture


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)




----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

Ducman said:


> View attachment 1975889


Nice build. Would you mind sharing how this setup rides? Specifically, how does the Spot with its 'modern' geometry and shortish stem handle with the rigid fork?

I'm in the middle of building up a Rocker to replace a rigid Niner One9. Went with 100mm on the front. However, your build has caused some second guessing. Of course, I could just try it for myself.

Thanks.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Lahrs said:


> Nice build. Would you mind sharing how this setup rides? Specifically, how does the Spot with its 'modern' geometry and shortish stem handle with the rigid fork?
> 
> I'm in the middle of building up a Rocker to replace a rigid Niner One9. Went with 100mm on the front. However, your build has caused some second guessing. Of course, I could just try it for myself.
> 
> Thanks.


I really like how it rides. The head angle is not nearly as steep as my last bike (Specialized Crave SL)and the wheelbase is a good amount longer. So it feels a lot more stable and less twitchy but with just as direct steering. I no longer feel like I am fighting with the bike to keep it on it's line.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

baker said:


> Isn't it a criminal offense to paint a ti bike? j/k...looks really nice (and fast)


----------



## Cheap_Basterd (May 28, 2020)




----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheap_Basterd said:


> View attachment 1976100



Woah. Haven't seen a surviving Zion still in the wild for a long time.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Cheap_Basterd said:


> View attachment 1976100


A local guy used to show up for our Wednesday evening ride with one of those, his only bike. He moved to Colorado a couple years ago and that is still the only bike he owns and rides.


----------



## js22 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Cheap_Basterd said:


> View attachment 1976100
> 
> That's a great looking bike I haven't seen one before


----------



## Cheap_Basterd (May 28, 2020)

JensonUSA partnered? with some totally not sketchy sounding site called twenty nine inches dot com back when 29ers were just becoming popular in the early 2000s and made a bunch of these Zion frames, if I recall they were available in 26 inches, 29 inches, geared, and eccentric bottom bracket set ups.

I think if you over tighten the frame screws, you can gouge the aluminum bracket, but it just takes one from a tandem bike and those are readily available. I’ve never had issues with mine.

They were also cheap, I think this frame was like $80 on sale. Cromoly, too. 

That was a weird time where you could buy bikes like the Trek 69er, but what is old is new again and you can get a 29er with a 27.5 rear wheel like the Santa Cruz MX. 

That green bike could be had with a matching Zion fork, but those were limp like spaghetti, so I used one from a surly instead.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Dos Walts. 










Orange was for my 50th, currently running 27.5x3.8. 

Pink was this year, currently running 29x3.25 front, 29x2.6 rear. First bike with a dropper post, and it inspired me to add one to the GOB (great orange beast).


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Some awesome bikes posted here. Of all the bike pics nothing gets me more excited than a good rigid build. Keep em coming!

Those Walt works above look just about perfect.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

First SS was the Klein. Next was the Lynskey. The Salsa is probably my last SS.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

DrDon said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Soooooo pretty


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

my new (to me, but I built it, bought frame and fork from old man) 2008 Surly 1x1, 26x2.4 DHR 2, ya I know they are a heavy dh tire. I wanted a wide tire and this is the widest trail tire I could find this last winter. I have a 26x2.7” DHF that is narrower when mounted than these tires, weird I know. Geared 32x18, so far so good with that guess! Have had to walk up just one section of trail, I’m using a Reverse Components cog, they don’t make a 19t, and the 20t is out of stock. I found an origin8 20t that is similar, with the wide interface with my hg hub. Not sure if a 20t is to big a jump, but the bike will fit a much larger chainring. Bike is 25lbs as you see.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Chumba Stella Ti, love this bike rigid…


----------



## MacgyverPT (Oct 2, 2013)

My SS (I named it "chaimite" - "chaimite" was a portuguese armored vehicle)


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I no longer own the tan one, but I rode it almost exclusively for a year.
The green one used to have suspension and will again soon.
And the blue one is just for fun.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

gsteitz said:


> The green one used to have suspension and will again.
> View attachment 1977365
> View attachment 1977366
> View attachment 1977367


Dude. Seriously…? Doves are crying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Klunker built old school with 100/135 QR spacing so I could use my parts bin wheels. Pretty much everything on it, except for the hydros, are 12 years old


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

azjonboy said:


> Klunker built old school with 100/135 QR spacing so I could use my parts bin wheels. Pretty much everything on it, except for the hydros, are 12 years old
> View attachment 1977553


Sweetest parts bin klunker ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

A backwards Ardent on the rear?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

How on earth can you see that but yes. Found I had a little better climbing traction with it like that.


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Kona Wozo with 29x2.6.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Loren0090 said:


> Who's on a rigid SS? Show us what you have!


I’ve got a few …


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

The Rock Lobster is pretty special! I would like to meet that bike


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

MattiThundrrr said:


> The Rock Lobster is pretty special! I would like to meet that bike



Ahahahaha, there are so many bikes I'd like to meet!


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

I am on rigid SS too! 

My Kona Unit built with 650B wheels


















On-One Inbred. No longer with me. Bitterly regreted selling it.









My first Kona Unit, which started it all


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

MattiThundrrr said:


> The Rock Lobster is pretty special! I would like to meet that bike


Cool! Here's more info than you probably would ever want to know about my Rock Lobster: Just about a bike: Rock Lobster Singlespeed [UPDATED]


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks a little wide to be cut down MA2s but maybe that is due to good ole fashion narrow tires on the Lobster. I had a buddy back in high school with a pretty sweet Ventana, he had some of Keith’s cut down rims as well. They were so light in the days of RM20s and 25s. I remember The Bike Trip, they had plenty of sweet stuff in there. I remember trying to decide whether I wanted to order a Winner hub with a roller clutch or a Hugi. Went with the Hugi and built it up with some RM17s, not quite as light as the Bontragers but still pretty nice.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Such a fun bike!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1979946


Dammit, OneSpeed!!! You're killin' me here...
The bike is looking soooo fun to rail trail. Makes a fella just wanna go wide open throttle the whole distance. Dem barz! Love dem barz...


----------



## Brad In A Van (Nov 26, 2017)

Here’s mine. One gear. Coaster brake. Dropper equipped.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I love the clean look of that rigid/coaster/stealth dropper combo. Must be KILLER FUN!!! Ride like a kid!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MattiThundrrr said:


> I love the clean look of that rigid/coaster/stealth dropper combo. Must be KILLER FUN!!! Ride like a kid!


Most of us do ride like kids cause we are kids. Albeit, many of us have gray hair!


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Here's my contribution...

Surly krampus with 30-18 gearing. Surly cog and spacer kit and wolf tooth narrow wide ring. DT 350s with Stan's sentry mk3 rims. Terrene Mcfly 2.8 tires. PNW external dropper, Paul lever, and an old WTB rocket saddle. Hunter smooth move bars are my favorite. Cheers!


----------



## Acecraft (9 mo ago)

Kisherceg said:


> I am on rigid SS too!
> 
> My Kona Unit built with 650B wheels
> 
> ...


I thought long and hard about swooping up a cheap Unit I found and building almost exactly that first bike. But didn’t make sense. Killer bike!


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Ready for a Bikepacking event this weekend WRT Event - Bear Bones Bikepacking


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

jay91_ss said:


> View attachment 1981515
> 
> Ready for a Bikepacking event this weekend WRT Event - Bear Bones Bikepacking


Sweet looking setup. And, that WRT event looks interesting. I visited Wales a few years ago and loved it. The thought of riding on some of those narrow, hedge-lined backcountry roads was a bit intimidating, though!


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

baker said:


> Sweet looking setup. And, that WRT event looks interesting. I visited Wales a few years ago and loved it. The thought of riding on some of those narrow, hedge-lined backcountry roads was a bit intimidating, though!





MattiThundrrr said:


> I love the clean look of that rigid/coaster/stealth dropper combo. Must be KILLER FUN!!! Ride like a kid!











Tumbleweeds and Tradition: SimWorks Introduces the Doppo High Plains Drifter – Steven Smith & SimWorks


SimWorks is pleased to present our latest offering in the Doppo lineup of framesets: The High Plains Drifter. These framesets are handcrafted in small batches by our friends, and adept framebuilding cohorts, at Simple Bicycle Co. here in Portland, OR. It's a modern twist on a time-honored...




theradavist.com





Not in the market, and certainly not cheap, but looks like a fun bike!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

A few years old but still a joy riding it.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2019)

Patiently waiting on arrival of a few components for assembly to ride the steel: 32X18


----------



## CuzinMike (Jul 6, 2010)

My Milwaukee Grit 29er set up for dirt road adventures. (Yes, I know the spacer stack is ridiculous. I have a 39" inseam).


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> June 2018. 6hr XC race. The main reason I now race a Giant Anthem...
> View attachment 1975887


Of course the Anthem is set up single speed.

The Unit has been repurposed as a gravel race bike...









Another rigid SS...









Sometimes sees use on the road less traveled...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Returned to rigid with the help of Moné tapered, boost biplane fork. Very comfortable ride.
View attachment 1987118


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

NordieBoy said:


> Sometimes sees use on the road less traveled...


^quite the slop for a skinny tire. Respect!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I still have two ENVE carbon fork'd SS's. Chris King Cielo custom steel 29er (with Paragon rockers) and TwinSix Ti 29 / 27.5 (with Wheels MFG EBB).


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Older Engin that I picked up recently, amazingly smooth on the trails


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

One new, one old, both fun.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

New addition to my quiver. Going to be fun getting to know this thing!! If I love it, it will be getting some proper width rims added soon.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> View attachment 1994278


That looks incredible, amazing bike.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

nitrousjunky said:


> New addition to my quiver. Going to be fun getting to know this thing!! If I love it, it will be getting some proper width rims added soon.
> 
> View attachment 1994278
> 
> View attachment 1994279


Damn sexy. How big a tire will it fit front and rear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

CCSS said:


> Damn sexy. How big a tire will it fit front and rear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Officially 29x2.6 rear and 29x3.25 front. Think I may even be able to fit a Rekon 2.8 on the rear.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

nitrousjunky said:


> New addition to my quiver. Going to be fun getting to know this thing!! If I love it, it will be getting some proper width rims added soon.
> 
> View attachment 1994278
> 
> View attachment 1994279


Nice! Over on the "No Shox MTB" FB page, there are several that regularly post some pretty cool photos of their Stooges. I love how different they look, although I can not decide if I love or hate that front fork. I wonder if it possible to get one without the warts?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> New addition to my quiver. Going to be fun getting to know this thing!! If I love it, it will be getting some proper width rims added soon.
> 
> View attachment 1994278
> 
> View attachment 1994279


Sweet , was looking at these but latest rev went back to 51mm offset, would've like to try one of those 80ish. Already have a similar moné biplane 51mm on my 29+, mighty impressed. Moar is better, maybe?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

socal_jack said:


> Sweet , was looking at these but latest rev went back to 51mm offset, would've like to try one of those 80ish. Already have a similar moné biplane 51mm on my 29+, mighty impressed. Moar is better, maybe?


Yeah I was even more excited to get the opportunity at this MK4 over the MK5 & MK6 for that very reason! Supposedly the change back to 57mm offset was to make the more B+ friendly, which I have no interest in.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

hardmtnbiker said:


> View attachment 1997777
> View attachment 1997778


Pedal time! Looks very nice.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

One of my two rigid SS 29er's









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flattothesquareright (6 mo ago)

My first SS up to now and love it. 

Canondale Trail SL
Stans Crest & Hope hubs
XT M785 with Alligator Wind cutter rotors
XT crank 32t snaggletooth 18t Absolute black
Thomson XC flat bar and post
Weight about 21lb as it stands.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

^cool Cannondale!


----------



## tintop (3 mo ago)

2022 Kona Unit 
Thomson 60mm slammed stem
Thomson seatpost
Thomson carbon bars
ti King Cages
Endless cog
OG Time ATACs


----------



## Flattothesquareright (6 mo ago)

916062 said:


> ^cool Cannondale!


The Cannondale has been dismantled this week and is being replaced with this One 9 RDO 😎


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW ... The bike is ... *Completely bad ass! I need that front fender on my Niner carbon fork too!


Flattothesquareright said:


> The Cannondale has been dismantled this week and is being replaced with this One 9 RDO 😎
> 
> View attachment 2004111


----------



## Flattothesquareright (6 mo ago)

ancient rascal said:


> WOW ... The bike is ... *Completely bad ass! I need that front fender on my Niner carbon fork too!


Thanks. The front fender is made from a plastic race number that was marked out especially for that purpose once the event was finished. Pretty cool tbh. I just use it as a template to make others as and when I need to 👍🏻


----------



## Sucker Punch (9 mo ago)

Ti Honzo
Ti fork
Absolute ripper


----------



## Flattothesquareright (6 mo ago)

Finally got to ride the new build yesterday. The ride quality over the Aluminium Cannondale single speed with alloy seat post is night and day. I also have a Scott Scale carbon frame with a 34.9mm carbon seat post and the Niner is noticeably comfier than that also.
Anyway, I’m super happy with the new build which will no doubt be the go to bike now.


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

Had some bad luck with frames. Broke a few. I blame the fixed gear. Replaced one frame and brazed the other. Now coaster brake.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

onecogshortofacluster said:


> Had some bad luck with frames. Broke a few. I blame the fixed gear. Replaced one frame and brazed the other. Now coaster brake.
> View attachment 2005999
> View attachment 2006000


What are those slicks? They look like a fun tire fir riding da hood!


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> What are those slicks? They look like a fun tire fir riding da hood!
> Hey! Iwas just talking about you on the fat bike sand tire thread. The slicks are 26x3
> Kenda Flames.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

onecogshortofacluster said:


> Had some bad luck with frames. Broke a few. I blame the fixed gear. Replaced one frame and brazed the other. Now coaster brake.
> View attachment 2005999
> View attachment 2006000


^he's right, those are some sick slicks. Nicer than the flame treads I have on my cruiser. Do you happen to know the width of the tire? Also, what is that curved tube frame? Looks killer


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

MattiThundrrr said:


> ^he's right, those are some sick slicks. Nicer than the flame treads I have on my cruiser. Do you happen to know the width of the tire? Also, what is that curved tube frame? Looks killer


26x3 DIY frame on e-bay. Miss understood the headtube dia. Had to do some Dr. Frankenstein work. All good.


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

put a Tandell fork on my bike and I think I like it. probably could benefit from a bigger tire, considering this will easily hold a 3" tire, but rigid + 2.4" didn't stop me from stomping some rock gardens and clearing a 3-set of jumps today.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

🤮 nothing beats you up more than carbon fork on steel frame.

No can do! Been there done that got the dentist invoice. 🤪


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Two (with 3.0" tubeless tire up front)... on steel and titanium frames.

ENVE forks are far more plush than the old school Niner (jackhammer) carbon fork I run on a 2009 29er aluminum hard tail (and multiple steel SS's in past years).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

edubfromktown said:


> Two (with 3.0" tubeless tire up front)... on steel and titanium frames.
> 
> ENVE forks are far more plush than the old school Niner (jackhammer) carbon fork I run on a 2009 29er aluminum hard tail (and multiple steel SS's in past years).


Sculptures in the first pic are awesome! Imagination on tap there.
Bikes are lookin good as well.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, nothing wrong with a carbon fork on a steel frame, or any frame material for that matter.


----------



## Travolta (Oct 26, 2016)

Sucker Punch said:


> Ti Honzo
> Ti fork
> Absolute ripper
> View attachment 2004924


the honzo is already a thing is beauty, but that TI is just killing it.
its been a long time since I was this impressed by a bike. be it from the shelf or tailor made.


----------



## Sucker Punch (9 mo ago)

Thanks, Travolta. I bought the steel Honzo when it first came out. I used to joke that if Kona ever came out with a Ti version I'd have no choice but to buy it. Never thought they'd actually make one! Love this bike.

Side note, the Ti fork, believe it or not, is from a shop on Ali Express out of China. I rolled the dice on a guy from Titan Cycles and it paid off. Custom Ti fork built to my specs and the work is flawless. He returned all my emails quickly and made sure I was happy with the diagrams before starting the work. $350 for a custom Ti fork at my door in three weeks. This fork is better than I expected.



Travolta said:


> the honzo is already a thing is beauty, but that TI is just killing it.
> its been a long time since I was this impressed by a bike. be it from the shelf or tailor made.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> put a Tandell fork on my bike and I think I like it. probably could benefit from a bigger tire, considering this will easily hold a 3" tire, but rigid + 2.4" didn't stop me from stomping some rock gardens and clearing a 3-set of jumps today.
> View attachment 2009395


Easily clears a 3.25 (and a 27.5x3.8). I’ve got some used ones hanging around in the garage if you want to slip into the dark side. You may not return 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Tinstigator said:


> nothing beats you up more than carbon fork on steel frame.
> 
> No can do! Been there done that got the dentist invoice.


Not all carbon forks are created equally. Just like steel forks. Not to mention steel, Ti, carbon, AL frames. Ride quality is in the hands of the builder…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

CCSS said:


> Easily clears a 3.25 (and a 27.5x3.8). I’ve got some used ones hanging around in the garage if you want to slip into the dark side. You may not return


MBA is going to hook it up with a 29x2.8. That might be the rational limit or a 29mm ID rim.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

CCSS said:


> Not all carbon forks are created equally. Just like steel forks. Not to mention steel, Ti, carbon, AL frames. Ride quality is in the hands of the builder…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you copy & paste that from 😜


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Bianchi SOK. Also serves as my gravel/adventure bike (with a bigger gear)


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

edubfromktown said:


> ENVE forks are far more plush than the old school Niner (jackhammer) carbon fork I run on a 2009 29er aluminum hard tail (and multiple steel SS's in past years).


Can't remember what vintage my Niner fork is I run on my Ti Lynskey, I think it's 2015ish.


----------



## dmccloney (Apr 4, 2010)

Here is my Raleigh XXIX after finishing Chequamegon 40 last Sept.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

07ish Monocog, singletrack and gravel ready with a dinglespeed setup. Love this bike, basically invincible.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

desurfer said:


> View attachment 2017118
> 
> 07ish Monocog, singletrack and gravel ready with a dinglespeed setup. Love this bike, basically invincible.


This makes me miss my MonoCog Flight 29'r even more.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

BansheeRune said:


> This makes me miss my MonoCog Flight 29'r even more.


I miss mine too! What a fun bike for next to no money.


----------

